# 1/18 diecast model of 2006 IBM GTO



## BV GTO (Jul 14, 2006)

If you have a 2006 IBM/blue interior, M6, 18" rims car, you've got to get this model by GMP!









Improvements over GMP's orange and gray 2006 models are correct Pontiac script on the trunk lid, and a darker gray panel between the exhaust tips.


























<









My collection of 2005 and 2006 GTOs:


----------



## gtoforspeed (May 19, 2007)

do you know if anyone cas these models available with the full SAP package?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Looks like the engine bay was made correct as well. The 05's still had the 04' engine bay. 

Very nice.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

gtoforspeed said:


> do you know if anyone cas these models available with the full SAP package?



NOPE. None made, I've been hoping.


----------



## BV GTO (Jul 14, 2006)

gtoforspeed said:


> do you know if anyone cas these models available with the full SAP package?


Last year, Mark Sanderson from GMP, said they were toying with ideas for future releases of the 2005/2006 GTO models, the SAP version was one,so there's still hope. I requested a model of TRG's GTO.R:


----------



## JerseyGoat (Dec 2, 2005)

I'd love to know where i can get one too


----------



## CSand23 (Oct 23, 2006)

*Diecast Goat*

I'd love to get one too, i went to one site i had read i about. The site got me in there with the hope of getting a mini GTO to go with big Goat. But after being enticed in, i found out the closest thing they had to my BOM was 66-67Goat. Don't get me wrong that was one of the finer years of the mighty Goat, but i was looking for a replica of the one in the garage.


----------



## rgenter (Jan 14, 2007)

*Found it!*

DiecastMusclecars.com. Go to Pontiac section, 2006 GTO.


----------



## BV GTO (Jul 14, 2006)

I got it directly from the person who commisioned the model, Guy Meltser.
His price is $109.95 shipped, so you'll save on shipping charges buying from him.
email is: [email protected]


----------



## JerseyGoat (Dec 2, 2005)

thank you


----------



## CSand23 (Oct 23, 2006)

Thanks rgenter and BV GTO, I'm buying and will recommend you guy's next purchase be free for directing the green to them.


----------



## CSand23 (Oct 23, 2006)

Thanks rgenter and BV GTO, i will surely be in the buying market. I will recommend you guys for future consideration in discounts in pointing me their way. BV GTO, who is this Mark Sanderson???, just wondering i'm a Sanderson myself. Grab some fun go Goating.


----------



## Lapres_3 (Mar 2, 2007)

I would love one, but who knew that the most common color is not available 1/18 scale


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

Hi,
I recently bought a CGM 06 GMP model.
GMP model no. G1802407
It has "GTO" on the left trunk instead of "Pontiac"

Larry


----------



## BV GTO (Jul 14, 2006)

AlaGreyGoat said:


> Hi,
> I recently bought a CGM 06 GMP model.
> GMP model no. G1802407
> It has "GTO" on the left trunk instead of "Pontiac"
> ...


The Brazen Orange Metallic model also has the GTO script of the 2005 models. 
The correct Pontiac script and the darker gray of the lower bumper panel were a couple of the corrections that Guy requested of the model when he commisioned the IBM model.


----------



## abright52 (Dec 17, 2006)

Any idea if there are plans for a Spice Red Model?


----------



## BV GTO (Jul 14, 2006)

CSand23 said:


> Thanks rgenter and BV GTO, i will surely be in the buying market. I will recommend you guys for future consideration in discounts in pointing me their way. BV GTO, who is this Mark Sanderson???, just wondering i'm a Sanderson myself. Grab some fun go Goating.


Not sure of his title, maybe in product development for GMP. He visits several of the 1/18 diecast forums I frequent with his ears open for comments on his company's products. He likes to know what we collectors like and dislike and what we want. GMP is a very customer oriented company with terrific customer service. The make excellent models, BTW, here are three of their Camaros in their "Street fighter" series, based on models of the Penske raced 67, 68, and 69 Camaros in the Trans Am series:








Trans Am racer:


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

BV GTO said:


> Last year, Mark Sanderson from GMP, said they were toying with ideas for future releases of the 2005/2006 GTO models, the SAP version was one,so there's still hope. I requested a model of TRG's GTO.R:


Please keep us posted on the prospects of the SAP models BV. Thanks :cheers


----------



## BV GTO (Jul 14, 2006)

GTO JUDGE said:


> Please keep us posted on the prospects of the SAP models BV. Thanks :cheers


Will do, and also if any other colors of the 2006 model are planned. Heck, I'd like to see ALL the colors of the 2006 GTO made!

The 2005 black GTO is the hardest to find and most expensive of the lot, some going for over $200!
I discussed this with Guy and he said if he can move out his inventory of the IBM model, he'd like to commision a black/red interior model. I said maybe split the production to 1/3 black/red, 1/3 red/red and 1/3 silver/red.


----------



## LUVMYGTHO (Nov 12, 2007)

Hello everyone. Thanks Ben for letting every one know about the IBMs as well as about me and letting me know about this forum. 
Im currently offering these for $110 shipped on a sister forum to this one and would like to extend the offer to members of this board. I worked with GMP to have the IBM GTOs come out. I am a dealer for GMP, and had a lot of people ask me for the IBM. I personally own a MBM 6spd GTO, and pretty active in events going on around NJ with GONE(GTO Owners of the North East). Those of you going to englishtown raceway park will see me there. I also have 06 BOM GMPs in stock. Shoot me an email if interested. Once these are gone I will be working with GMP for other colors/combos perhaps SAP packaged GTOs. As Ben mentioned I was offered $200 for a PBM and its just no where to be found. Once these cars are made, they wont be out again in the same exact way. If anyone has any questions feel free to email me [email protected], I will gladly answer them if I know the answer.
Thank you all for the interest,

Guy


----------



## kicks06 (Nov 21, 2007)

*1/8 dieCast*

I would like to order a Red one like right now, can you give me the address?
kicks06
dallas. ga





gtoforspeed said:


> do you know if anyone cas these models available with the full SAP package?


----------



## kicks06 (Nov 21, 2007)

*1/8 Die Cast*

Can you tell me where I need to go to purchase a Red 06' GTO Die Cast? I am ready to order...
kicks06
Dallas, Ga.





BV GTO said:


> If you have a 2006 IBM/blue interior, M6, 18" rims car, you've got to get this model by GMP!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BV GTO (Jul 14, 2006)

kicks06 said:


> I would like to order a Red one like right now, can you give me the address?
> kicks06
> dallas. ga



Only GMP 2006 GTOs are gray, orange and this blue. 2005 GTOs were red, silver, dark blue, black and yellow. Red and black were the most popular ones and are hard to find. Silver ones are still available. I made a replica of my real QSM 2006 with 18' rims by combining the 2005 QSM body with the chassis from a 2006 gray model.


----------



## LUVMYGTHO (Nov 12, 2007)

kicks06 said:


> I would like to order a Red one like right now, can you give me the address?
> kicks06
> dallas. ga


I have the following if anyone is interested.

Red 05 model, $135 shipped. 
MBM 05 model, $100 shipped.
BOM 06 model, $90 shipped.

All made by GMP. 05 models have an LS1 in them which is a mistake made by GMP. Red and Black are the hardest colors to find, thus reflecting on the price.


----------



## LUVMYGTHO (Nov 12, 2007)

Ben, how hard or easy was swapping the bodies on the cars. I took one car apart and had to break some pieces. I wanted to do a swap as well but after the hard time I had with the one I didnt take apart the other.


----------



## MyOtherCar (Jun 23, 2007)

Nice collection. Where did you find/purchase the Quicksilver model??


----------



## BV GTO (Jul 14, 2006)

LUVMYGTHO said:


> Ben, how hard or easy was swapping the bodies on the cars. I took one car apart and had to break some pieces. I wanted to do a swap as well but after the hard time I had with the one I didnt take apart the other.


Major PAIN in the ass! After carefully removing the bottom of the rocker panel by sliding a hobby knife under them, I removed all the screws, three on each rocker, two in the front wheel wells, and two behind the rear wheels, I removed the radiator shield in the nose. Then I dropped the chassis after slicing the vinyl tubes that connect to the firewall. Then I just swapped the chassis. I placed the steering shaft in position and then glued the firewall to the chassis. It's a real bear trying to snake the steering shaft between the engine and wheel well to connect to the tie rod. After using all the swear words in my volcabulary and probably half an hour of fiddling, I got the steering shaft connected and popped the chassis into the body. The steering wheel still turns the wheels. I tucked the cut vinyl tubes between the engine and firewall, nobody will notice that they're not attached to anything.
I've taken many diecast models apart, but I'll never do a chassis swap on THAT particular model again!


----------



## BV GTO (Jul 14, 2006)

MyOtherCar said:


> Nice collection. Where did you find/purchase the Quicksilver model??


Last year, they were going for $39.95 BIN from a dealer on eBay. He even was selling them in lots of 6. I wish I'd gotten one of the lots. 
2005 red and black are the hardest to find but I lucked out when an online store had a sale on the red ones. I got one for $49.95 when previously on eBay, they were going for above $99.95 MSRP.


----------



## LUVMYGTHO (Nov 12, 2007)

I don't know how dealers were doing that $50 is way below wholesale. I think GMP had bad advertising for them just like GM did to the real ones and took loses.


----------



## BV GTO (Jul 14, 2006)

LUVMYGTHO said:


> I don't know how dealers were doing that $50 is way below wholesale. I think GMP had bad advertising for them just like GM did to the real ones and took loses.


It wasn't bad advertising on GMP's part. The models were on their website and emailings to their customers. A diecast musclecar site has a list of online dealers and they all carried them. 
Just like our real cars, they weren't accepted by vintage GTO owners as "real" GTOs. One a**hole said he'd rather have the 1974 GTO based on the Ventura than a 2004-2006 GTO.:lol:


----------

